# US General, need parts or fix help



## Kracker (Mar 26, 2021)

I have a #99925 30 gallon compressor. I got hosed on a used purchase. No idea what this is, I assume some sort of check valve with a ball valve attached? 
Anyways, the 3 way is stripped. And there's no ball, just a spring, not sure if a ball is supposed to be in there. Or where to find a replacement part 😣
And help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

should be a ball or wafer in there for the check valve..
plenty of places have basic air tank check valves.
e replacement parts would be my first stop to see if they have the oem part for a fast direct fit.

pm me if you need parts help.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

maybe try this place for parts?
*click here for us general parts*
or post your exact model number of your compressor unit for us.

or check in with harbor freight as they sell these units.


----------



## Kracker (Mar 26, 2021)

I was looking at that website last night and it shows a breakdown but it does not list any part numbers to order


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you might have to call them at hf for parts


----------

